# I think we have new "Reelsmith" in the works.



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a BIG SHOUT OUT to Pompano Joe!

I happened to be over at Joe's garage with my 11 year old son about a week ago. Brody is quickly amazed by Joe's collection and starts looking around. Well, Joe tells Brody to pick a reel out of his of junk box, take it home, take it apart and clean it and he would teach him how to rebuild it. Brody picks out an Okuma Level wind that seems to be in working order but has some pretty bad corrosion on it. We later discovered that the drag was shot in it. Brody has the reel torn apart with 24 hrs of taking it home cleans its and starts in on me about calling Joe to see when we can go back to his garage. I called Joe on Monday and he said head on over. The pictures cant possibly tell the whole story, but I want to say that the boy his hooked forever. Joe sat down with him and explained the whole process and kept Brody engaged the whole time. They further cleaned everything with Joe's ultra sonic cleaner and replaced the drag with carbon fiber drags. It was one of the moments where you just sit back and watch. It was priceless. Brody now has a snapper killer that he definitely cant wait to use.

Thanks again Pompano Joe!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That is great


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

He'll learn from a great teacher!!!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------



## cavalier (May 7, 2014)

Catch them young & they are hooked for life.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a memory all three of you will remember for a very long time


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Speaks volumes of Pompano Joe's character!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Nice job!!


----------



## t2khonda (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice job


----------



## Sailor78edward (Aug 22, 2014)

Great story. I do not have he privilege of knowing this gentleman but I can only imagine how many kids and people he has helped. More of this type of mentor ship is needed. I feel inspired! I needed that today! And good for you for recognizing his actions.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That is really cool..!! Joe is a great calm teacher. We talk just about everyday and I enjoy every minute of it. I always feel much calmer after he leaves.

He is usually standing behind me with a bunch of parts in his hands..!!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

The old reel hit 33lbs of smooth drag on Pompano Joe's scale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Joe is top notch! He's been very helpful every time that I have spoken with him.
Good job Joe!


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

Joerob5 said:


> It was one of the moments where you just sit back and watch. It was priceless.


And so, it begins . . .

Pompano Joe has done a great thing, by "paying it forward" with Brody. You have also done a great thing by taking Brody there, being part of what was going on with your son, and knowing when to "step back" and let the "magic" work on both Pompano Joe & Brody ! Brody has "taken a step forward", one he will never forget !

When I lived in Florida, I had the honor & privilege of being friends with a man named George Pope, aka "GOWGE" . . . He was a great mentor, an expert fisherman, and a wonderful friend, who passed away a few years ago . . . I miss him !

GOWGE had a saying, which I will now pass along here . . .

"Fishing is our Handshake, our Language. A Heritage that binds us together. A Passage our fathers took. A Journey that lasts a lifetime, that we have begun again with our sons and daughters."

George "Gowge" Pope 

Truer words were never spoken . . .

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome example for all of us to take.


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Joe and his family are some of the nicest people I've ever met and if you ever meet them you will feel the same. He's the best tackle repair guy I've ever encountered. I highly recommend anyone that needs repair work to go see him. The guy is a wonderful human being to take time to teach a kid a craft that is so rewarding. God bless you Joe you the man.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Joe is a super nice guy. He has quite a collection as well


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great job Joe!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

*We want FISHING REPORTS . . . ! ! !*


----------

